# Similar Music Search



## PappaZoom (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello

Im new to this forum and website and really if im honest new to classical music, i would appreciate if anyone could point me in the right direction.

I am a fan of piano music the more sombre stuff i suppose there is a track by John Cage called In A Landscape which i adore and im looking to get hold of some similar stuff but am unsure where to start much of his other work seems to be more avante garde. 

if any one could suggest some similar artists or individual tracks i would be extremely gratefull

thanks matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

Sorry for taking so long to respond.

I'm not too sure if I can help you with this.


----------

